# Default Want to Buy a Point and Shoot Camera (Fixed Lens-SLR Type(Bridge)) Upto 20K-Please Suggest



## beastboy (Jan 10, 2015)

What's your budget? ---- 15-20 k

Camera type? 
DSLR or Point and Shoot ---- Point and Shoot (Bridge Type / even compact is good if it comes with same features as Bridge Type)

Body Style?
Compact or Bridge (bulky) --- should be comfortable to handle

How much zoom do you want/expect? --- more the better , should be good enough

Do you care for manual exposure controls? -- hmmm.... i think this should add some more feature to it , if possible in my budget then a yes

What will you be shooting with this camera?

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? --mostly Indoors/low light especially in the night and little bit casual pics outside on day

Video? ---Full HD if possible ..else 720p will be ok

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind? --No

Any brand preference? Like/dislike -- no

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store - where i will be getting cheaper

Any other features you need? 
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Articulated screen, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...

Anything else you would like to tell us?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Default Want to Buy a Point and Shoot Camera (Fixed Lens-SLR Type(Bridge)) Upto 20K-Please Sugge*

+1 to Panasonic FZ70


----------

